# Surrogacy in Cyprus



## Bagpuss08 (Feb 20, 2019)

Hello,

After 7 rounds of failed iVF, my husband and I are looking into surrogacy. We have done a lot of research and have narrowed down our choice between the  New Life clinic on Georgia and the Gaia clinic in Cyprus.

Has anyone on here used the Gaia clinic in Cyprus before for their surrogacy journey and if so can you let me know if you would recommend them?

Surrogacy is a huge step so any advice or recommendations people could provide would be extremely helpful.


Best wises Xx


----------



## Anna20162016 (Jul 13, 2016)

Hi did you go ahead with this and which clinic did you choose?  Thanks


----------

